# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të hap një temë?

## ClaY_MorE

*Para se të hapni temën ju duhet të keni parasysh dy pika:*
Të siguroheni nëse jeni tek nënforumi i duhur apo jo.Të kontrolloni nëse tema që ju kërkoni të hapni është diskutuar më parë nga anëtarët e forumit.

*Si të hap një temë?*

Shtypni tek butoni , që gjendet në krye dhe fundin e ç'do faqeje forumi.
Tek *'Mundësitë në Forum'* shtypni *'Posto një temë të re'*. Pas kësaj do ridrejtoheni tek një faqe e re ku do ju kërkohet të shkruani titullin e temës si edhe mesazhin.

_Shikoni imazhin e mëposhtëm!_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Lexoni në vazhdim sesi të veproni!*


*Veprimi i parë: Titulli - numri 1*
Është i detyrueshëm vendosja e një titulli. Titulli duhet të jetë sa më i shkurtër dhe përshkrues mbi artikullin/mesazhin i cili do postohet!

*Veprimi i dytë: Mesazhi që do të postohet - numri 2*
Shkruani mesazhin apo artikullin që dëshironi të postoni, dhe mos harroni se *mesazhi duhet të përmbajë më shumë se 10 shkronja!* 
Keni mundësi të përdorni shumë nga opsionet që ju ofron forumi në postimin e një teme, lexoni këtu sesi të veproni me një temë: *Si të veproj në një temë [postimi, vendosja e imazheve, citime, etj...]*

*Veprimi i tretë: Ikonat e postimit - numri 3*
Këto ikona shoqërojnë titujt e temave. Vendosja e tyre nuk është e detyrueshme, thjesht nëse keni dëshirë mund të përdorni ose jo ato gjatë postimit të një teme të re në forum.

*Veprimi i katërt: Posto një Temë të Re - numri 4*
Si edhe vetë emri i butonit, mjafton të shtypni këtë buton për të postuar temën. Para se të postonit temë ju rekomandojmë të lexoni shënimin e mëposhtëm.

_Numri 5 shërben për të shqyrtuar mesazhin tuaj nëse ka gabime ortografike apo mesazhi do të postohet ashtu siç doni ju._


_Për më tepër ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në imazhin e mëposhtëm!_

----------

